
4chan Founder Unleashes Canvas On The World - jedwhite
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/31/4chan-founder-unleases-canvas-networks/
======
tseabrooks
It sounded interesting so I clicked through to the actual 'Canvas' website. I
am a little disappointed to see that the site is set up to require facebook
for requesting invites.

It seems like we are getting closer and closer to facebook being our single
online "ID Card" and I'm more than a little afraid of that. I don't think
facebook is evil, though I know some people do, I just think they have a more
caviler attitude towards privacy than I'd like. I hope we end up with a more
open / distributed way to authenticate and identify ourselves...

Maybe open ID could catch on if facebook became an open ID provider?

~~~
thomasz
In this case it might be possible that he just doesn't want /b/ to turn it
into a giant ocean of puke right from the beginning.

~~~
redthrowaway
Most of the people on /b/ who would be a problem have facebook trolling
accounts, anyway.

------
athesyn
That looks awful, it looks like 4chan but trying to appeal to the facebook
crowd. Where did the 625k go?

~~~
brandnewlow
"The Facebook crowd" is...everybody.

~~~
sfphotoarts
\-- except me

~~~
Dylanlacey
Congratulations, you are a very special snowflake, in a bucket of fairly non-
moneytizable snowflakes.

------
ashbrahma
Anyone have a beta invite?

------
kmfrk
I think it's really impressive - the design is fantastic, especially for a
startup whose site just launch.

I, too, think Facebook is a bottleneck to keep the tossers out, but I hope
Poole/moot finds another way to throttle abuse and trolls eventually.

------
desigooner
so .. am i right in saying that it's a SFW + a more PC version of 4chan with a
few elements similar to say, buzzfeed.com ?

------
leif
Am I a total moron, or is the signup site broken? I've tried my facebook email
address, the email address I used to sign up for an invite, my facebook
username, and a username of my own choosing, and in all cases, it tells me
"Connecting with Facebook is required."

------
jefe78
I feel like this will also degenerate into another cesspool. What value is
this to society?

~~~
forwardslash
It's probably less of being valuable to society and more of finally monetizing
the culture he helped create.

~~~
jefe78
I can certainly appreciate that. Just seems like he's a pretty talented guy
who could be developing something of value. Just my humble opinion! :P

~~~
joshu
Telling someone that what they choose to work on is not of value is very
condescending.

